
Show HN: Rasa Talk – An open source Watson conversation clone - jackdh
https://github.com/jackdh/RasaTalk/
======
jackdh
Hello everyone!

After a recent work project which required an on-premise / open source virtual
assistant platform we discovered there was not any open source dialog
management tools which suited our needs so we built one! We use Rasa for the
NLU however that can be swapped out with any NLU you require!

[https://github.com/jackdh/RasaTalk/](https://github.com/jackdh/RasaTalk/)

There is a demo setup as well which will let you play with it a little bit
under a demo account: [http://talk.jackdh.com](http://talk.jackdh.com)
(demo@jackdh.com / demo1234)

Some of the main highlights include

\- Generate Rasa NLU training data easily and quickly.

\- Highlight and select entities within expressions

\- Manage chatbot dialogs with varied responses / slots / webhooks + more.

\- Fine grain permission control for users.

\- In app chatbot tester / NLU parser

\- Hookup to Facebook / Skype / Third party!

We're Looking to get some feedback good or bad so let us know!

